# Films about Glenn Gould



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

A couple of films about GG have appeared on the internet

http://www.openculture.com/2014/06/glenn-gould-off-and-on-the-record.html


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> A couple of films about GG have appeared on the internet
> 
> http://www.openculture.com/2014/06/glenn-gould-off-and-on-the-record.html


Just listen to the Art of Fugue in the first film! And Schubert's fifth symphony!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Or go look up the weird and wonderful "32 short films about Glenn Gould," available somewhere on the web. YouTube perhaps. Can't remember, but worth a watch...


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Available at youtube, along with many other videos of him performing and doing interviews. Do a search for "Glenn Gould"


----------

